# Gesperrte Accounts noch und nöcher?



## stayxone (16. September 2012)

*Gesperrte Accounts noch und nöcher?*

Halli hallo,

ich verfolge GW2 schon seit den ersten Informationen vor einigen Jahren und wollte es jetzt wirklich auch mal testen jedoch schreckt es mich ab das im offiziellen Forum so viele Leute davon schreiben das ihr Account gesperrt wurde, und auch nach entsperren der Account keine 24h später wieder gesperrt ist obwohl sie nur gespielt haben oder einfach nicht zu Hause waren und somit nicht einloggen konnten.

Das hält mich im Moment so etwas ab vom Kauf, ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine große Lust mehr Zeit mit dem Support zu verbringen als mit dem Spiel selbst, kann dazu jemand etwas sagen?

Ich habe GW1 jahrelang gespielt und möchte gerne in diese Grafikpracht eintauchen aber irgendwie will ich eben auch spielen und nicht nur zusehen weil mein Account, aus was für nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen auch immer, gesperrt ist.

Grüße


----------



## pearmint (16. September 2012)

*AW: Gesperrte Accounts noch und nöcher?*

Lass dir von sowas keine Angst einjagen. Solang du ein anderes PW verwendest und nicht gegen die AGB verstößt hast du nichts zu befürchten.


----------



## stayxone (16. September 2012)

*AW: Gesperrte Accounts noch und nöcher?*

Ok das ist ja schonmal beruhigend  Danke!


----------



## D00msday (16. September 2012)

*AW: Gesperrte Accounts noch und nöcher?*



stayxone schrieb:


> Halli hallo,
> 
> ich verfolge GW2 schon seit den ersten Informationen vor einigen Jahren und wollte es jetzt wirklich auch mal testen jedoch schreckt es mich ab das im offiziellen Forum so viele Leute davon schreiben das ihr Account gesperrt wurde, und auch nach entsperren der Account keine 24h später wieder gesperrt ist obwohl sie nur gespielt haben oder einfach nicht zu Hause waren und somit nicht einloggen konnten.
> 
> ...


 
Die Leute wurden nur gesperrt, weil sie exploitet haben, also Fehler in der Spielmechanik ausgenutzt haben, um quasi an unendlich Gold und jede PVP Ausrüstung zu kommen, für die man normalerweise Monate gebraucht hätte. Es ist ein Wunder, dass NCSoft die Leute überhaupt noch spielen lässt.


----------



## MOD6699 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Gesperrte Accounts noch und nöcher?*

Ich hatte noch überhaupt keine Probleme ... seltsamerweise sind das auch immer die Leute die vorher bescheißen oder sonstiges und dann verwundert tun: "Hä? Wieso ich?"... natürlich nicht alle...


----------



## FrozenLayer (17. September 2012)

*AW: Gesperrte Accounts noch und nöcher?*

Wichtig ist:

1. Benutze möglichst eine eigene e-Mail für den Account (Muss aber nicht sein, habe ich auch nicht)

2. Benutze ein eigenes, sicheres Passwort (Sehr wichtig, außerdem sicher, d.h. möglichst lang, Großbuchstaben, Kleinbuchstaben, Zahlen, Zeichen ODER noch besser: einen ganzen Satz zufällig aneinander gereihter Wörter, wird auch in diesem Comic veranschaulicht: xkcd: Password Strength )

3. Wenn du Spielfehler bemerkst, nutze die Reportfunktion, nutze sie nicht weiter aus und vor allem: veröffentliche sie nicht woanders, du schadest der Ökonomie wenn du anderen zu unfairen Vorteilen verhilfst.

4. Pass auf, keine beleidigenden, sexuellen oder anstößigen Namen für deine Charaktere zu wählen, wirst du gemeldet, musst du deinen Namen oder den Gildennamen ändern, wird er dann ähnlich anstößig, wirst du temporär gesperrt

5. Versuche, nicht alles und jeden zu beleidigen. Mitspieler werden dich melden und wenn genügend Meldungen über dich vorliegen kann es nach einer Prüfung durchaus zu einer temporären Sperre kommen.


----------



## stayxone (17. September 2012)

*AW: Gesperrte Accounts noch und nöcher?*

Halli hallo,

zu 1. mache ich immer 
zu 2. es gibt bei mir kein Passwort 2 mal 
zu 3. Sowas reporte ich immer trägt ja dazu bei das des Spiel besser wird
zu 4. sowas erklärt sich von selbst und gehört einfach zum guten Ton das man sowas nicht tut
zu 5. ich bin zu alt für sowas  ich möchte nur Spass haben

Nunja dann werde ich mir bestimmt mal GW2 holen  danke euch

Grüße


----------

